# I saw a pic of Joseph Goza shooting a Hoyt



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

good move for both


----------



## The Answer (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't know. But, Joseph is a heck of a shot. I told everyone when he switched to open pro, they better look out. Just a matter of time before he starts winning


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Joseph is a great shot ,he dominated the limited class for years .Plus he has won the buck masters shoot 2 or 3 times .I was just supprised to see a Hoyt in his hands .Not that there anything wrong with Hoyt Just after seeing him shoot Mathews for years.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

did Goza sign with hoyt??? I was still under the understanding he was under contract with Mathews???

I could be wrong been wrong before


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Here is Florida picture.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

That's the pic I'm talking about .


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Curious to see how all this comes out in the wash


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mathews did not like him making bow strings for a little extra spending money, they had a disagreement and Joseph swithched to a Hoyt, Mathews not very happy still a contract.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

markb317 said:


> Mathews did not like him making bow strings for a little extra spending money, they had a disagreement and Joseph swithched to a Hoyt, Mathews not very happy still a contract.


Looks like the Hoyt working for him. 
DB


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

According to Asa Webb site, Joseph was in 1st place going into shoot off. I was told that Joseph was NOT sponsored by Hoyt at the fla pro am. 

Joseph a good guy, wish him the best


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

J Whittington said:


> According to Asa Webb site, Joseph was in 1st place going into shoot off. I was told that Joseph was NOT sponsored by Hoyt at the fla pro am.
> 
> Joseph a good guy, wish him the best


Interesting that they would not sponsor him. Is he wearing a Hoyt shirt?

Joseph may be one of the best yardage judges on the pro circuit. 
DB
DB


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> Interesting that they would not sponsor him. Is he wearing a Hoyt shirt?
> 
> Joseph may be one of the best yardage judges on the pro circuit.
> DB
> DB



DB I disagree.....Danny Evans is by far the best yardage judger in the Pro Class hands down

Goza misjudged the last target in shoot-off by a yd and cost him the win...he said it himself when Mike interviewed him after.....
Not saying Goza bad judger just not the best


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

markb317 said:


> Mathews did not like him making bow strings for a little extra spending money, they had a disagreement and Joseph swithched to a Hoyt, Mathews not very happy still a contract.


Seriously??? For making bowstrings?


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

Is he using a limbdriver dropaway rest? I thought most pros had switched to the lizard tongue rests. Sorry just curious.


----------



## jarcher12 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's a limbdriven VersaRest made by Hamskea.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Babyk said:


> DB I disagree.....Danny Evans is by far the best yardage judger in the Pro Class hands down
> 
> Goza misjudged the last target in shoot-off by a yd and cost him the win...he said it himself when Mike interviewed him after.....
> Not saying Goza bad judger just not the best


Better ask around. Many pros have said Goza the best yardage judger in the pro class. Jamie Jamison and me just disscussed this. Ask Danny even he will most likely agree with this.
DB


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

FULL-BORE said:


> Seriously??? For making bowstrings?


Yep, little known fact about being on their staff. You HAVE to use their strings, and promote their strings.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

He did beat the man the myth the legend in a shoot off for 2nd also.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

Yep...VersaRest by Hamskea. He was shooting it with a blade in the limb actuated config, top limb. Jame is shooting the same rest in the same configuration.


----------

